# hibernating torts



## desertsss (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello all,
I am not sure how to go about handling this. Gordo and Twitch are very healthy, but since the temperature change they have gone in to their own kind of hibernation. For the first few days I kept waking them up and moving them to the warmest part of their home, and making them eat, but for the last few days they have buried themselves in the coldest part of the cage and not moved. I have read that it is dangerous to hibernate your torts the first year you have them, but I think they want to. Not sure how to go about doing this. I am going to read some other threads about hibernating right now, I know some people never hibernate them, but I am thinking I probably should with the way my house is. If anyone has any advice please let me know.

So after reading some very good threads I believe I know what I must do. I need to keep them a little active for the next week or so to ensure that they have no food in their bellies and give them soaks to make sure they are hydrated. i am going to get a box, maybe 1ft x 1ft, layer some newspaper, set them in there, layer some more newspaper over them, and put in a bowl of water to keep the humidity around 40-50%. 
Also, I need to find the correct spot in my home where the temps will be 40-50 degrees. I have a spare room that we shut off from the heater, so I am thinking the closet there will be a good spot. If I am missing any pertinent information please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi desertsss,
I think you answered your own question. I plan to keep mine not fed for longer than a week to clean out her system because food could rot in intestines. I get a lot of advise from Robyn Crazy1. I'm sure she won't mind giving you an assistance on your particular situation. I'm in SouthBay area of So-Cal and on this thanksgiving day my gopherus agassizii is still roaming around until 4 p.m. because it's been very warm here. Temp at night is going down to 40-50s but it's been way too hot during the day. I'm not sure about forcing her to go to sleep so we'll see if she goes down on her own by mid Dec.


----------



## webskipper (Dec 3, 2009)

A friend was given 3 hatchlings and they have been in the closet for a month now. Since the temps are not even close to 50 are they hibernating or dying a slow death?

I have hibernated turtles and when I heard this I was shocked.

Can the hatchlings be acclimated back to normal life for the year and maybe next year we can hibernate them? Like no bright lights for a week?


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 5, 2009)

webskipper said:


> A friend was given 3 hatchlings and they have been in the closet for a month now. Since the temps are not even close to 50 are they hibernating or dying a slow death?
> 
> I have hibernated turtles and when I heard this I was shocked.
> 
> Can the hatchlings be acclimated back to normal life for the year and maybe next year we can hibernate them? Like no bright lights for a week?



Geez that makes me worried, too, but it's hard to tell as to what's going on from just what you wrote. Hatchilngs are more vulnerable than older tortoises. Are they not moving at all, is that why you can't tell whether they are alive or hibernating? Do they move if you poke at them? Is fresh water and food accessible? What temp exactly was the closet, and were they in a dark box? if they get warmed up w/heat lamp would they move? Will you have the friend to post a picture here? There are a lot of experts on this site who might be able to help you then.


----------



## webskipper (Dec 5, 2009)

When I got to see them they were running around like slow moving targets at 300 yards. The local store owner agrees with my thinking and is happy to help.

Unless his mrs unit says otherwise, I'll foster them till next year, keep one to mate with someone else's and the other 2 can go back to his house and enjoy the yard, if it gets planted.

I do not mind 3 baby Torts. Torts are like chips, you cannot just have one.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 5, 2009)

desertss-Any update? Did you end up hibernating them? Even if tortoises are acting like they want to hibenate, I have heard many times with some effort you can get them to stay awake through the winter. If you have not yet hibernated them, if you can get them to eat when placing them in front of food this is a good sign you can keep them up. If they just go back to the corner for a few days in a row then if you think it is safe you would probably want to go ahead with the hibernation plan. From what I know what you described sounds appropriate but I would want some confirmation on that since I don't have direct experience.

webskipper-If these hatchlings did not first have their food cut out, or they are still moving around and not actually hibernating, then yes this is dangerous. Even if they are actually hibernating, I think captive hatchlings should not be hibernating, nor should torts that are new to the owner. Actually, I personally believe in not hibernating all captive torts. To me it is more risk than benefit. I think it is time to step in and wake them up. Have lights on 14 hours a day, temperatures 75-95, place them in front of food daily, etc. That is great you could foster them and I hope you can get the friend to agree. You likely want to do a slower warm up, placing them in the 60s or 70s before placing them to bask for example. Wait until they are up and moving around to offer food. A baby bath warm soak would be good once they are awake. You may have trouble getting them to eat since they have been kept cold for so long. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Sudhira (Dec 7, 2009)

Whoa, I am so grateful that my 2 are very active and eating like pigs. I did not want them to hibernate this first year with me. I keep their night temp around 72 or a bit higher and day basking temp 95-100...soak them every couple days, so far so good.


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 8, 2009)

I stopped feeding Penelope over 2 wks ago but she keeps nibbling at some growth here and there even in a slowed motion; it's still warm enough during the day here in So Cal. I intend on doing what nature calls for her. I just remembered that she went to sleep from mid Dec last year right before Christmas...it's coming.


----------



## desertsss (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry I have not posted in a bit. Been busy. They did actually hibernate themselves, even though the temp is not as low as temps I have read about on the forum. I do not want to hibernate them, but due to the average temp in my house it is necessary. They have an open home and would refuse to stay in the hottest areas. Temp around my home stays around 60-70. They seem very comfortable. Then again, how can you really tell? I did get them all set up in a box in my spare room closet, temp in there is about 50-60. Warmer than usual for hibernating torts, but there has been no movement since I put them in there. And they started their own hibernation around 65 degrees. If I wanted to, I could force them to stay awake, but I think better for them to hibernate. This is what they did last year with their old owner. Woke up early though in February/March. That owner kept them in their tank too. I think they will be fine. I think they are actually older than I thought, just have been malnutritioned. No way to correct the pyramiding though huh?
Only thing I can do for that now is keep the humidity level right for their cold time sleeping. 

One question though. How do you make sure they are ok while hibernating? Kinda poke em every once in a while and make sure they react? Sounds like a stupid question, but would hate to lose them over our first winter together.


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, they should respond by retracting their feet if you poke at them. You would want to make sure you have some water accessible. With temp not too low they may wake up every so often to drink water. That's what mine did last year before she snapped out of it in March.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 11, 2009)

I touch my DT while he is in hibernation every other week and he will hiss and retract some. So I know he is ok.


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 11, 2009)

The difficutly is once a hatchling goes into hibernation there is no way of telling whether you will lose it or not. If they expire they will just stop breathing. I have adult DTs that I hibernate and they will retract their feet when touched and sometimes hiss at me. My new DT are hatchlings and I will not be hibernating them this year. So they are kept at warmer temps and are active and eating fine. Trick is to keep the temps up in the entire enclosure so that they don't really have a fairly cool place. Each tort has their own internal clock and if you don't keep the temps and lights up they will sleep. Good luck with you hibernating 3 and no no way to reverse pyramiding but you can stop it for continuing and the new growth will make it look less drastic.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 11, 2009)

well I have always believed that for hatchlings the first 3 or 4 years they should not be hibernated, I know some people don't believe in hibernation at all, but I personally believe it is healthy for them to hibernate. I am not saying that those who choose to not hibernate are wrong, just my personal belief. anyways the general rule is no hibernaiton the first year you get a tort becaus eof you do not know their previous hubandry habits.


----------



## desertsss (Dec 12, 2009)

As much as I do not wish to hibernate them this year I kind of don't have a choice. Last year, they hibernated themselves while living with their old owner. The owners thought they were dead and just left them at their house for more than a month while they were moving. They didn't know they were still alive until we packed up the rest of their house. When I got them I realized what was going on after talking to a few people on the forum. At that point I kept their temps up and kept them awake. 
This year though, I can tell they need it. I am keeping a very close watch on them though. Gordo, the bigger of the two reacts strongly when I just poke him a little, Twitch is a little slower. He still retracts further into his shell, but much slower and lazily. If I see any change in Twitch's hibernation I will pull him out and just keep him awake, but so far so good. I have water there for them, they are nice and cozy with newspaper, and a little substrate, their humididty is at 50%, and their temp....stays around 59. I know temp should be a little lower, but it does not seem to be bothering them. I am constantly checking on them. A little worried as it is wierd to have pets/friends of yours to be kind of missing for a few months, but doing my best to deal. Can't wait til spring!


----------



## webskipper (Dec 12, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> webskipper-If these hatchlings did not first have their food cut out, or they are still moving around and not actually hibernating, then yes this is dangerous.



Thanks for the inquiry.

They are awake and moving about ok. Still at the friends place. I encouraged him to do his homework. I also mentioned that Torts are not beginner pets.


----------



## desertsss (Dec 13, 2009)

Torts, although not beginner pets, can easily turn around an owner/friend. To learn about these guys takes a little research, help from the forum, a lot of love, and a little money.....after all that, the little buddies will flourish.


----------



## Shelly (Dec 16, 2009)

desertsss said:


> Torts, although not beginner pets, can easily turn around an owner/friend. To learn about these guys takes a little research, help from the forum, a lot of love, and a little money.....after all that, the little buddies will flourish.



Actually, one of the things I love the most about having my 3 desert torts is they require absolutely no care on my part. They virtually live "wild" in my back yard. I find them fascinating, and totally enjoyable in every way, but i wouldn't have them if they required even half of the care some other species did.


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 22, 2009)

Penelope is finally out. For the past 4 days she has not been out of her hide that I created in a dog carrier cage. It sits on my porch and was safe from the rain last night. I put my DKNY beach towel over it leaving one side w/vent open ...just becuz...


----------



## Laura (Dec 26, 2009)

Did someone mention that they may keep one to breed with another? Please dont do this. They should never be intentionally bred in captivity.


----------



## desertsss (Jan 8, 2010)

Update on Gordo and Twitch. I find it so strange to have a pet that is just....not around. My husband and I both are just weirded out. I also find it strange that they are hibernating with 60 degree temps. They have yet to wake up except when I accidentally left the heater vent on to that room for a few hours. I check on them constantly. They are so cute but at the same time I am still worried about them. I have never had a pet that hibernated. Goin crazy, I miss the little guys. They are doing well though. Every time I poke they twitch. humidity is a little high around 60, but they seem to be having no problems as of yet. I can't wait til they wake up.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 8, 2010)

I and so many others share your love and interest. 

Tortoises aren't, for the most part, super active animals. It takes time to sit down and just watch them do stuff. I think we all probably wish we had a set-up like Tim and Robins, where you could sit back in a big comfy recliner and look out onto stacked, glass-fronted vivariums and just watch tortoise life. Talk about the ultimate reality show!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 9, 2010)

desertsss said:


> Update on Gordo and Twitch. I find it so strange to have a pet that is just....not around. My husband and I both are just weirded out. I also find it strange that they are hibernating with 60 degree temps. They have yet to wake up except when I accidentally left the heater vent on to that room for a few hours. I check on them constantly. They are so cute but at the same time I am still worried about them. I have never had a pet that hibernated. Goin crazy, I miss the little guys. They are doing well though. Every time I poke they twitch. humidity is a little high around 60, but they seem to be having no problems as of yet. I can't wait til they wake up.



I miss my hibernating torts every year. I believe it's good for them to hibernate, so I allow it, but I don't like it and look forward to seeing them trucking around the yard in the spring!


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought from TFO booth at the show yesterday a packet of wildflower mix. By the time Penelope wakes up, there'll be flowers for her to munch on! Oh, I miss that girl.


----------

